# Keeping mattress cool



## new to spain (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi, I am new to Spain and would like any tips on keeping our mattress cool? We are taking beds from home with a memory foam layer. Thank you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I read that memory foam toppers actually trap body heat so might not be the best option.

We have a memory foam mattress and pillows covered in Coolmax, a fabric which is supposed to draw heat from the body. But the best thing is to try and keep the bedroom cool with thermal curtains, fans or aircon.

https://bedlinendirect.co.uk/coolmax-bedding/


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

I have not found a solution to staying cool on a memory foam mattress. In theory a cotton pad topper would lift you clear, but it doesn't seem to work. So I suggest either cool the room or buy pocket sprung mattress.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have taken a hot water bottle to bed with me a couple of times recently and I suddenly thought what about putting one into the freezer for the summer?
I'm going to give a go if it's as hot as last year!!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have taken a hot water bottle to bed with me a couple of times recently and I suddenly thought what about putting one into the freezer for the summer?
> I'm going to give a go if it's as hot as last year!!


We do this. Wrap it up well as it soon defrosts. I find just wrapping it in a towel and putting my feet hot it helps, husband likes a cold pillow so he has two. 

Guests have them as well


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

A vote for ceiling fans and they seem to keep the mosquitos away too. I have in the past chucked the top pillow in the fridge for a couple of hours before bed, found that a bit extreme though but does work!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have taken a hot water bottle to bed with me a couple of times recently and I suddenly thought what about putting one into the freezer for the summer?
> I'm going to give a go if it's as hot as last year!!


I did do this and it was so successful I ended up taking a frozen hwb with me all over the house during the day too. I have now moved on to the cooling pads or whatever you call them used when you have a sprained ankle etc. They are smaller so take up less space in the freezer, but are great for cooling off.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

To start with, one needs to keep the entire house cool. Open everything up (with mosquteras in place) overnight and start closing things (including persianas) from about 10 am depending on where the sun hits you so it may be a bit earlier if you are exposed right from sun-up.

Then spend the rest of the day living in a shady cave. Don't forget that if you live in a narrow street, heat can radiate from the buildings opposite. Having bedrooms at the bottom of the house is good if you can manage it - ours is on the lower ground floor. Avoid having a bedroom on the south side of the house since the heat will also come through the outside wall after having the sun shining on it.

Ceiling fans should be set to drawing air up not blowing it down, otherwise you are pulling the hot air from up near the ceiling down to where you are sleeping.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I did do this and it was so successful I ended up taking a frozen hwb with me all over the house during the day too. I have now moved on to the cooling pads or whatever you call them used when you have a sprained ankle etc. They are smaller so take up less space in the freezer, but are great for cooling off.


We have being doing this for several years. It works really well. :clap2:


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Suffice to say it's nice and cool in Asturias even in June & July.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Suffice to say it's nice and cool in Asturias even in June & July.



In fact Asturias promises to be cooler than much of the UK and all locations in Southern Spain this week,
who are earmarked for heatwave conditions. Therefore if your looking to cool off after arriving on the
Car ferry at Santander or Bilbao be sure to follow the road signs for Oviedo along the A8. 
As there's some nice cool sea breezes blowing in from the Bay of Biscay this week and ( to top it all ) it
promises to be overcast in the mornings for that nice cool start to the day.
So no problems getting to sleep because it's too hot in my neck of the woods.

Lovely.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> In fact Asturias promises to be cooler than much of the UK and all locations in Southern Spain this week,
> who are earmarked for heatwave conditions. Therefore if your looking to cool off after arriving on the
> Car ferry at Santander or Bilbao be sure to follow the road signs for Oviedo along the A8.
> As there's some nice cool sea breezes blowing in from the Bay of Biscay this week and ( to top it all ) it
> ...


Will be heading up to wonderful Asturias again at the end of July, ready to enjoy those temperatures, beaches, food....
Can't wait!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Will be heading up to wonderful Asturias again at the end of July, ready to enjoy those temperatures, beaches, food....
> Can't wait!


I too will spend most of August between the beaches and Picos de Europa. We discussed trying somewhere new this year... then decided to go with the trusted and known!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I too will spend most of August between the beaches and Picos de Europa. We discussed trying somewhere new this year... then decided to go with the trusted and known!!


On tha last day of our holiday last year we came across Porcía beach - little beach, little bar, walk along the cliffs if you can/ want to... We are basing ourselves there this year and I won't be able to walk much I'll be keeping base camp at the bar with a Martini at my side, and a little smile on my face.
I'll be ready for it after the heat of home.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We, too, have a little bolt-hole up there, if we can ever get to it but it is inland (we aren't beach people, we're more into mountains) it is south of Oviedo off the A66. Last time we tried to get up there, it was for a milestone birthday (mine) but I was in hospital for 6 weeks. Maybe next year for one of SWMBO's milestone birthdays.


----------

